# PWB G4 15'' refus de démarrage et icone finder qui clignote



## marcachon (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici l'exposé de mon problème:

J'ai procédé à la mise en place de deux barrettes de DDR de 1ghz et au passage sous tiger afin de booster mon mac.
Depuis il chauffe bcp, plante tt le temps et depuis ce matin il refuse de démarrer completement et affiche au démarrage à la place de l'écran bleu, une petite icone finder(dossier) qui clignote avec un point d'interrgation sur fond gris.

A l'aide je ne sais pas du tt quoi faire, dois je le faire diagnostiquer dans un apple center.

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------

